# General > Recommendations >  Italian restaurant

## BO-PEEP

Can anyone tell me if or when the Italian restaurant is opening?

----------


## golach

Do you mean this one?

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/...k-18112011.htm

----------


## BO-PEEP

Thanks for that Golach, yes that is the one . Will be giving it a try soon.

----------


## katarina

My grandson bought a pizza from there.  was cold by the time he got it home, and it wasn't any better than something you'd buy from the supermarket.

----------


## Kodiak

Not the fault of the Restaurant if your grandson took so long to get home that the Pizza became cold.  I am sure if it had arrived home Hot it would have tasted Delicious.  I know I have never liked the taste of a cold Pizza and it would be very had to judge the quality of a cold pizza.

----------


## katarina

I put it in the oven for a couple of minutes. I've been to Italy and I have never tasted pizzas in this country as good, even if made by italians

----------


## witchschild

try visiting edinburgh and going to the deli on elm row - valvona & corolla - beautiful authentic italian food

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> try visiting edinburgh and going to the deli on elm row - valvona & corolla - beautiful authentic italian food


Or better still, try telling De-Vita that you where not delighted with your purchase before coming on the org and ripping the arse out of a new business.

I have been having some very optimistic conversations about how Wick town centre is starting to look like a place of commerce again and it's small independent businesses that have taken a big risk in these unsure times that have achieved this look.

----------


## sweep

went for a sit-down meal there on its opening night last weekend. can recommend it, the food was delicious. had to bring our own wine as they haven't got their licence yet!

----------


## orkneycadian

> Or better still, try telling De-Vita that you where not delighted with your purchase before coming on the org and ripping the arse out of a new business.


Tut tut Kevin, you know thats not the way it works on here!  Orgers contacting businesses directly, when they could just air all their grievances and questions on here?  :Wink:

----------


## Bobinovich

> Or better still, try telling De-Vita that you where not delighted with your purchase before coming on the org and ripping the arse out of a new business.


Bit harsh Kevin - I don't see witchschild knocking De-Vita, simply giving an opinion of a different Italian restaurant 300 miles away which isn't even competition  :: .

----------


## silverlady

Had a "fun day special" from there yesterday and it was lovely! Yes it cooled a wee bit on the way home but that happens! The pizza and really authentic and the pasta dish has had a lot of thought put into it, ie not over salted -healthy!  Can't wait to treat my husband to dinner some night! "When the moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie thats......amore"!!!!!!!

----------


## Kodiak

AHHH !!! Dean Martin, brings back memories.  "Continues to Sing" :-

When the stars make you drool joost-a like pasta fazool
That's amore
When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet, you're in love
When you walk in a dream but you know you're not dreamin', signore
'scusa me, but you see, back in old Napoli, that's amore

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Bit harsh Kevin - I don't see witchschild knocking De-Vita, simply giving an opinion of a different Italian restaurant 300 miles away which isn't even competition .


The criticism wasn't aimed at witchschild, (but I can see from my re-quote it would seem that way) the OP asked when it was open and katarina entered the thread with unhelpful negativity towards a new business that has only been open about a week. I know everyone has a right to an opinion, but at least give them a chance to get them self sorted and established.

I have not had a chance to sample what they have to offer, but it's on my to do list and it would be nice to see another business on the street survive in these difficult trading times.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> Or better still, try telling De-Vita that you where not delighted with your purchase before coming on the org and ripping the arse out of a new business.
> 
> I have been having some very optimistic conversations about how Wick town centre is starting to look like a place of commerce again and it's small independent businesses that have taken a big risk in these unsure times that have achieved this look.


Lol! Full marks for not mincing your words.  :: 

I think you're right - and I suspect poor witchschild will survive....

----------


## Truewoman

Had a takeaway on Saturday night, was delish! can't wait to go back and try more

----------


## demac-artist

My partner and I went for a sit down and ordered

 service was brilliant, food was fantastic and would definitely be going back, first time in too long that I had pizza with a homemade base and the ingredients fresh never left a scrap on the plate, my partner had steak loved it cooked to what he wanted
Deanne

----------


## gerry4

Was most disappointed. Went down there this evening for a meal but it was closed. We will try again for certain.

Not annoyed but might be a idea to put your opening times on the website.

----------


## orkneycadian

But by not doing so, it gives e orgers the perfect chance to post a new thread asking "Does anyone know when e Italian Restaurant is open?"

----------


## gerry4

tempting orkneycadian but I will resist it this time

----------


## Eilanboy

Daughter and grandchilren all had pasta carryout meal last week and said it was delicious.Heard they were so busy last Saturday they had to stop taking orders for carry outs.Hope they getb round to opening up the upstairs part.

----------


## teddybear1873

If anyone wants to taste the best pizza in the world, then you need to take a trip to New York, Chicago etc. Italy do not have the best pizza's.

----------


## catran

We had a carry out. Delicious,  have dined in the Edinburgh one and one near Salisbury and needless to say Tuscany and Sicily so nought wrong with the Wick one . Wish them all the best as it was very good.

----------


## quirbal

> My grandson bought a pizza from there.  was cold by the time he got it home, and it wasn't any better than something you'd buy from the supermarket.


I had a pizza from there and it was cold by the time I walked out the door... I wouldn't compare it to a supermarket pizza though, they're a lot better than the one I had from the Italian.

----------


## katarina

guess it's luck of the draw! I've heard very different opinions by word of mouth also.

----------


## wicker

Didnt enjoy and wont be going back, hearing alot of bad reports recently, everyone entitled to their opinion though

----------


## roadbowler

is there a website with a menu? If not, can anyone tell me if they serve ravioli's? Ie. Cheese or pumpkin. How about bagna cauda? Ta.

----------


## Moira

Will this help?
devitas.co.uk

----------


## roadbowler

thanks for the link Moira! Shame no ravioli or bagna cauda will have to settle for a calzone or pizza and make my own ravioli and bagna cauda! Menu sounds delish! Will pop in next week.

----------


## Bobinovich

Went with some friends last weekend and all agreed the food was superb - we all ordered different dishes so could sample a variety and none disappointed.  We relayed a few comments regarding the overall dining experience via e-mail, but regardless of these will definitely be going back.  A very welcome addition to eating experiences in Caithness  :Grin:

----------

